# Back Surgery



## tcsd87 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I've asked numerous EMT's and friends who are EMT's, but I need an unbiased response from people I don't know. I had back surgery a little over a year ago. Ruptured my L5 and had a discectomy to fix it after a year of ongoing pain. Anyways, I want to become an EMT, but I'm extremely nervous about my back. Everyone I speak to in person tells me that I will be fine if I continue the proper body mechanics. I'm a kinesiology major so they can spare me the lecture. I feel that these people don't want to tell me that I shouldn't do it and may feel bad for telling me not to do it. In your opinion, what do you think is a realistic outlook? I know it's difficult to assess this given that every injury is different, but I've always been athletic, I'm 6'2" 190 pounds, in shape. I work out, but I obviously have the lingering effects of back and sciatic problems when they act up from excess activity. The only thing I really don't do is run anymore. Again, in your opinion, is this job too demanding on a back or do you think I could do this?

Thanks in advance for taking the time to read this and share your input.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 19, 2013)

I think you should consult an orthopod.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 19, 2013)

Before this gets closed for asking about medical advice, you must make sure you and your MD are in accord on this. Personally, I wouldn't take on a lifting job with a history of back issues, it smells like "asking for it" and could influence the outcome of civil suits or workman's comp if you find them necessary later.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 19, 2013)

This does not constitute medical advice, of course, but is simply my personal experience:

When I was young (21) and in the military I herniated L4/L5 and L5/S1. 

It gave me problems for years. My "baseline" was very functional but with pretty much constant sciatica, tightness, and trouble sleeping because of it. And I'd regularly have exacerbations where I could barely walk for a few days. Surgery was mentioned several times but I was in no hurry for that.

_(I went to paramedic school in the midst of this. Not the smartest thing I'm sure, but I was young and dumb, er, "determined")_

The back problems continued like that for about 4-5 years. 

What eventually fixed my back? Lifting weights. 

Specifically, squats and deadlifts. I also used an inversion table daily. 

Since doing that regularly for about a year, I haven't had back problems since. Went on to work on helicopters and ambulances for quite a few more years, with nary a problem. When I split wood, if I'm not really careful about my body mechanics, I do get some tightness.....but that's about the only activity that does it.

The fact that I was young was very helpful in my healing, I'm sure, but I am 100% convinced that that combination of strengthening and inversion therapy is what fixed me.


----------

